# Maryland Subs Needed.



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We have a few properties left over that are unassigned. If anyone can pick these up it would be a great help. Each property takes approximatel 15-30 minutes to service. NO sidewalk work required.

Monroe or Mr. Tire properties
1317 W. Patrick Street, Frederick, 21702
901 N. East Streat, Frederick, 21701
131 Second St, Laurel, 20707
141 Defense Highway, Annapolis, 21401

Each Property pays $100 per push. 3" trigger. Salt is additional at .25 per pound.

you can call me at 443-220-5745 or email me [email protected]


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Where are these properties? What cities?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

So they went from $75 to $100 now?


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

I have two plow trucks if anyone need help pikesville riestertown, randalstown, owingsmill woodlawn give me a call rod 410 409-3683


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

let me know if you need help with the annapolis property next snow fall,,


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

novasnowplower;892682 said:


> Where are these properties? What cities?


Frederick, Laurel, Annapolis


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you still have the frederick properties open?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I can push for you in the Annapolis or Laurel areas. I live right in between. If you need me call 410-320-4143...John


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

I am in Southern Maryland Bo 240 375 8915


----------



## mferrari (Nov 6, 2008)

If you need help this weekend call. I normally am in Salisbury but with this storm, I'll be headed north...

443-951-5337


----------

